# Net Wrap Handling and Disposal



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Let us discuss a bit on how you handle your net wrap......after removing from the bale when you are feeding a couple of bales at once do you fold it up and bring it out of the feeding area in your cab?....or how? How do you store the wraps until disposal...do you tie up in a bundle until you take them to disposal?....do you take them to a landfill?.....how do you dispose?

What kind of uses have you found for your used netwraps?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I wrap it up in a ball, take it back to the shed and store it in a pile on a concrete slab (so the grass doesn't grow up through it). I use most of it for soil erosion control in ditches and wash outs.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a flatbed with hyd bale spears on my pickup so when putting out rd bales for animals I roll up netwrap and lay on bed until I drive close to the trash dumpster for disposal. Last time I checked Ambraco netwrap could be used for starting wood stove/fireplace fires with no ill affects.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I roll it up in a ball and "store" it in the tractor cab until I can't fit in the seat anymore. Then pull up to the dumpster and dig it out and throw it in.

When I first started using it I thought I could save it with plans of packing it in our shop walls for insulation. Changed my mind after lighting some on fire.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I pull it off, roll it up and shove it in a space between the loader and tractor frame. I take the net each day and put it in the burn dumpster. Feed 3 or 4 rolls a day.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Stuff it in a feed bag along with twine and use it to light up brush or just plain burn it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a old 200 gallon stock tank with the bottom rotted out, when it gets full I use it to start brush fires or burn stumps out. Some of it might quite accidentally find its way into the OWB once in a while.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a carrier on back of loader tractor. Goes in there and then into a 12' trailer when I get back to the shop. Put it in recycling at the dump but they are telling me that it could end. Never thought of burning. Does it burn well? I am clearing some more land and could use that instead of straw?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea it burns well,not as hot as tires but that's illegal,unless its foggy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been mostly feeding with pallet forks this year. Bring bale almost to gate and dump it vertical (flat top and bottom). Cut wrap and remove. Store in shed before all ending up in trash.Forks under bale and bring into pasture to feed.

I have thought about trying to remove without cutting and re use around a pallet of firewood. One day I will try to see if it is worth the hassle.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Yea it burns well,not as hot as tires but that's illegal,unless its foggy.


Or dark


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a pile that contains ag bag. Plastic and Bale wrap plastic and net wrap. It accumulates about a small dump truck load each month. We can haul it 45 miles and dispose of it for free or 4 miles to the local landfill and they charge $50 per ton.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend claimed our county wide recycling program would take net wrap, but all organic matter had to be removed first.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I ball it up and stick it between the loader frame and the tractor or throw in the back of the pickup when using the spears on the truck. The guy who helps once in a while always puts them in the cab of the 4440. I hate that stuff in the cab. Makes a mess and gets hooked on everything. Then burn it.

A friend got investigated by a lady from the DNR for burning tires. Lady came out and looked and determined there weren't many tires burnt and told him not to do it anymore. She saw the netwrap and told him he couldn't burn it. He asked her what to do with it and she said she didn't know. He asked her what her address was. When she asked my friend why he wanted her address he responded, "so I can bring the net wrap over to your place and put on your front yard". Even though it was a joke, it didn't go over too well.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We balled it up in the cab, dropped it in one of our burn collection boxes. We burned a big pile of trash about one a month. Lots of netwrap, twine from big squares, and ag bags.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We roll it up in the haylage wrap. Once we get a big pile we haul it to an ag plastic recycling outfit not too far away, and dump it for free. All our chemical jugs and baling twine go there too.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> I wrap it up in a ball, take it back to the shed and store it in a pile on a concrete slab (so the grass doesn't grow up through it). I use most of it for soil erosion control in ditches and wash outs.


Interesting idea! How do you use it for erosion control? Without getting it caught up in a bush hog?

Tell me more.

Ralph


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting idea! How do you use it for erosion control? Without getting it caught up in a bush hog?
> 
> Tell me more.
> 
> Ralph


Oh it doesn't go anywhere a bush hog would go. In the bootom of gullies, across the outside bank of a curve in a ditch, or where my terraces empty into the woods. In all of these cases, it has to be placed where the grass would grow up through it or be staked in. If you throw it into the bottom of a bare ditch, it would just go away from here. And when the stored pile gets high enough, its hauled to the green box.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Where we farm they say landfill or recycle never burn any ag plastic


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Speaking of burning tires I saw a stack of thirty truck tires stacked up to burn. Be a heck of a fire....

Wish i had a few of the good ones to replace ones on the dion wagon


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I just put it in the regular garbage. The twine, I just keep enough for the various little needs--temp gate tie, tie hydro hoses outta the way in equipme during travel, etc.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

How about the heavy cardboard tubes that wrap comes on?

Has anyone got an idea of another use for them? Seems like there should be one, or a return/exchange so they can be used again.

I have been stacking mine in the corner a shed until I find a use for them or until they become too much of a problem.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Net wrap goes in the incinerator. Supposedly there is a firm north of me a bit that actually comes and recycles net and silo bags. Can't find anything else about it after I heard of it. Figures.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish there was a recycler here. I sure hate wasting all that silage bag plastic and there is a bit in a bag


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Those cardboard tubes also burn good in the OWB.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Build rockets... www.rocketryforum.com

Seriously guys build big rockets out of Sonotube (concrete casting cardboard tube) all the time...

Later! OL JR


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have heard the white plastic wrap is good for recycling. But Ag bag ..black on one side white on the other side is not good for recycling and get shipped to China and they use it for fuel.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

endrow said:


> I have heard the white plastic wrap is good for recycling. But Ag bag ..black on one side white on the other side is not good for recycling and get shipped to China and they use it for fuel.


And that my friend is why China is now the number one economy in the world


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy gave his kids the cardboard tubes to play with. He had to make them disappear because there were too many injures due to sword fights and direct hits to the head.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Net on bedding bales gets unwrapped and goes to the burn pile eventually. Net on anything that gets ground for feeding goes through the tub grinder--and the cows. Standard practice in these parts, not saying I like it but I haven't got a better idea yet.

Cardboard cores for net get saved. Miter saw makes real short work of them and in the wood stove they go.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We just burn the net and twine. Same with the cardboard tubes.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Build rockets... www.rocketryforum.com
> 
> Seriously guys build big rockets out of Sonotube (concrete casting cardboard tube) all the time...
> 
> Later! OL JR



Sounds somewhat crazy. Just paid about $130 for 24 inch x 12 ft tube to be cut up for concrete piers for a shed. Rockets must use much smaller diameter Sono tube.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonder if I can recycle my black plastic tubes that my baleage wrap comes on. They are pretty thick. Setting on a pallet in the barn right now and have been stacking up this year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Wonder if I can recycle my black plastic tubes that my baleage wrap comes on. They are pretty thick. Setting on a pallet in the barn right now and have been stacking up this year.


Try selling or giving away on CL? Someone might bite.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I may try that. Been trying to think what they could be used for


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

Stuff ours into feed bags, when the bag is full it goes into the OWB.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Try selling or giving away on CL? Someone might bite.


But ya gotta put the tag "antique" and jack the ever living piss out of the price, or else someone will just think it's a regular plastic tube...


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

michaelmoten said:


> Stuff ours into feed bags, when the bag is full it goes into the OWB.


What is OWB?

I have a JD4440 with a 158 loader. It has hollow tube in the frame and I stuff then in there and dump in the trash when back at the shop. JD new loaders don't have then.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Outside wood burner....as in stove for heating the house or out buildings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Wonder if I can recycle my black plastic tubes that my baleage wrap comes on. They are pretty thick. Setting on a pallet in the barn right now and have been stacking up this year.


Maybe list it under crafts on CL someone might think of a use for them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Outside wood burner....as in stove for heating the house or out buildings.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Aka outdoor wood boiler


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Aka outdoor wood boiler


Thanks. We don't have those down here.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Aka outdoor wood boiler



gradyjohn said:


> Thanks. We don't have those down here.


Don't need 'em here, either -- & I like it that way!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys mean you never light a fire in october and dont let it go out until may?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> You guys mean you never light a fire in october and dont let it go out until may?


Nawwwww.....we generally have about 8 weeks of winter or less and it is just not worth the trouble, and expense for a OWB. Even in the winter most days will warm well above freezing......and then there are winters like last year . Here, sometime around Valentines Day you see the weather begin to moderate. I like to plant grass seed around the end of February.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Depends on the rocket...






Course this is the biggest hobby rocket to fly yet... most are MUCH smaller!

Later! OL JR


----------

